# what kinda motor do i have?



## tazewellterror (Feb 2, 2005)

i have i '94 sentra, its not and E, SE, XE, GXE or anything. just plain ass sentra. it came from the factory with no cassette player, no power steering, and no air conditioning. ive looked everywhere i could to see what kinda motor is in it because ive heard that its a different motor than the regular B13's. the car runs like a scaulded dog!!! i've beaten countless modified civics,neons,cavaliers, ect. at the local drag strip. and my car is bone stock. i know that it has more power of course because there are less belts for the motor to turn since i have no a/c or power steering. but anyways, could someone please fill me in if its the same motor as the other B13's or different.


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

Base B13 Sentras are E's and have the GA16DE.

Keep in mind this base motor has 8 more hp and 10 more ft-lbs. than the base civic of the same year, so if the only mods they have are a WAI or CAI, you've probably still got them in the power department.

If I were you, I'd chalk it up to driver skill, that should make you feel better.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

another E owner  welcome to the club 

like 94econo said. you got a Sentra E and it has the 1.6l GA16DE. by getting an E you sacrificed A/C for balls to the wall.....uhmmmm... power to weight ratio.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea its a ga16de but also its a ENGINE , motors are electric :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i had a 93 E, and it was auto with a/c.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you need to be like me....ditch that motor for an sr20det!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Slacky said:


> yea its a ga16de but also its a ENGINE , motors are electric :thumbup:


Not very common to see someone that knows an engine and a motor are two completely different things.

ENGINE----Makes power.
MOTOR----Uses power.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> you need to be like me....ditch that motor for an sr20det!


and ummmmmm.....I


----------



## tazewellterror (Feb 2, 2005)

OH GOD!! i called my engine a motor. wow do i feel really dumb. (not really) like everyone didnt know what i meant in the first place. oh and please correct me if i make any other mistakes on future post smartass. thanx for the info 94econobox


----------



## etvaugha (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea...does this mean that the terms "motor vehicle" and "motorcycle" are incorrect? Should we say "engine vehicle" and "enginecycle"?? I think reprimanding someone for saying motor rather than engine is being a bit too picky. But in all seriousness here's the real definition of motor:

MOTOR, noun: 
(1) Something, such as a machine or an engine, that produces or imparts motion. 
(2) A device that converts any form of energy into mechanical energy, especially an internal-combustion engine or an arrangement of coils and magnets that converts electric current into mechanical power. 
(3) A motor vehicle, especially an automobile: "It was a night of lovers. All along the highway ... motors were parked and dim figures were clasped in revery" (Sinclair Lewis). 

So it's perfectly alright to refer to a car's powerplant as a motor.

(motor can also be used as an adjective)


----------



## tazewellterror (Feb 2, 2005)

etvaugha said:


> Yea...does this mean that the terms "motor vehicle" and "motorcycle" are incorrect? Should we say "engine vehicle" and "enginecycle"?? I think reprimanding someone for saying motor rather than engine is being a bit too picky. But in all seriousness here's the real definition of motor:
> 
> MOTOR, noun:
> (1) Something, such as a machine or an engine, that produces or imparts motion.
> ...




EXACTLY. thanx etraugha, i think that SLACKY just wanted to look cool and smart.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

tazewellterror said:


> i have i '94 sentra, its not and E, SE, XE, GXE or anything. just plain ass sentra. it came from the factory with no cassette player, no power steering, and no air conditioning. ive looked everywhere i could to see what kinda motor is in it because ive heard that its a different motor than the regular B13's. the car runs like a scaulded dog!!! i've beaten countless modified civics,neons,cavaliers, ect. at the local drag strip. and my car is bone stock. i know that it has more power of course because there are less belts for the motor to turn since i have no a/c or power steering. but anyways, could someone please fill me in if its the same motor as the other B13's or different.


You can always take you vin # to the dealer and have them run it for you, it will tell you what ENGINE, trans, color, trim level etc....


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> You can always take you vin # to the dealer and have them run it for you, it will tell you what ENGINE, trans, color, trim level etc....


This info is all on the info plate on the b-pillar on the driver's side.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> Not very common to see someone that knows an engine and a motor are two completely different things.
> 
> ENGINE----Makes power.
> MOTOR----Uses power.


Actually you have it backward. But that's really irrelevent since what is under the hood of a car is considered both. It makes power and it uses it to power the drivetrain. There's a reason "Motor Trend" hasn't changed their magazine name to "Engine Trend" and it's not because they're ignorant. 

Main Entry: 1mo·tor
Pronunciation: 'mO-t&r
Function: noun
Etymology: Latin, from movEre to move
*1 : one that imparts motion; specifically : PRIME MOVER
2 : any of various power units that develop energy or impart motion: as a : a small compact engine b : INTERNAL COMBUSTION ENGINE; especially : a gasoline engine c : a rotating machine that transforms electrical energy into mechanical energy.*

Main Entry: 1en·gine
Pronunciation: 'en-j&n
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English engin, from Middle French, from Latin ingenium natural disposition, talent, from in- + gignere to beget -- more at KIN
1 obsolete a : INGENUITY b : evil contrivance : WILE
2 : something used to effect a purpose : AGENT, INSTRUMENT <mournful and terrible engine of horror and of crime -- E. A. Poe>
3 a : a mechanical tool: as (1) : an instrument or machine of war (2) obsolete : a torture implement b : MACHINERY c : any of various mechanical appliances -- often used in combination <fire engine>
*4 : a machine for converting any of various forms of energy into mechanical force and motion; also : a mechanism or object that serves as an energy source <black holes may be the engines for quasars>*
5 : a railroad locomotive 

So the gears and chain on a bicycle would be considered the engine, but the person driving that engine through their physical movement would be considered the motor.

Generally speaking, from a language standpoint, if it uses electricity to operate it's regarded as a motor, if it uses internal combustion it's regarded as an engine. The reason eletrical motors are regarded as motors, despite that they consume power, don't create it, is that they impart motion. Engine's, although they move internally, don't necessarily impart motion outside of themselves. A generator is a good example of this. Something interesting is that since electrical motors and generators work the same way, when you turn off a large electrical motor that is still plugged in and the motor takes some time to stop turning, actually creates electricity, which is fed back into the grid. Plug a bench grinder or a gear reduction drill in sometime outside your house, where you can watch the dial on the meter. When you turn the grinder or drill off, you'll noticeably see the dial slow down a bit. If you wanted to, you could hook up a motor to a pedal bike in your house, and when you exercised on it, not only would you get your workout, you could plug that thing into the wall and head off some of your power consumption at the same time. Make more efficient use of the energy you're burning trying to shape up.


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

Holy crap, I can't believe this is still going on. The guy has a GA16DE regardless of what you call it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

wow, what a bunch of little babies  fighting over the difference between motor and engine, like anyone here even really gives a shit what the difference is, they both mean the same thing to the degree that anyone can understand what hes talking about.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The only ones being babies are you two bitches who are crying about it. I was simply trying to clarify.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> The only ones being babies are you two bitches who are crying about it. I was simply trying to clarify.


  it takes a whole page of posts to clarify the difference between a motor and an engine....woooooooooow


w/e


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

> *"How many forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?"*


  THE ULTIMATE QUESTION! :thumbup:


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Way too many!!! But it's pretty funny to watch..


----------



## tazewellterror (Feb 2, 2005)

i would like to thank the people that actually gave me good info bout my ENGINE. who really gives a flying fuck whether someone calls it a motor of an engine. i just wanted to know what kind it was. so lets fuckin clear this shit up and quit posting bullshit on this thread. but no!!!, i bEt theres some little wine-o bitch that's gonna keep on posting stupid shit. once again, i appreciate those that gave me good information, and for you all that didnt and just wanna post dumb shit and look kool. GO FUCK YOURSELF!!!


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

Slacky said:


> yea its a ga16de but also its a ENGINE , motors are electric :thumbup:


why is Detroit the "Motor City" then? lol 
look at the plate on the firewall under the hood on the passenger side it will say "engine code" and right after that it will list the engine you have. oh and BTW don't get all pissy these guys are just being smartasses I really doubt they r trying to piss you off man. calm down and smoke some crack or something.


----------

